# At what point does a horned frog become overfed?



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

Now i'm not worrying about my frog, i'm more than happy he's got the typical voracious appetite :lol:

But is there a 'limit' on what is considered healthy for a young horned frog or should I just keep feeding him?

He's currently taking anywhere between 5-10 food items daily, a mixture of locusts, earthworms and occasional waxworms.

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## moof (May 18, 2010)

Dan27 said:


> Now i'm not worrying about my frog, i'm more than happy he's got the typical voracious appetite :lol:
> 
> But is there a 'limit' on what is considered healthy for a young horned frog or should I just keep feeding him?
> 
> ...


I once had a horned frog that got so large I had to start feeding it less. Does that help any?


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I think you will know,I would feed a young one what it will eat and would only limit an adults food if it was too large :flrt:


----------



## vixid (Aug 25, 2008)

mines currntly on a pinky mouse every other day, wont touch anything else which is abit annoying!


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

vixid said:


> mines currntly on a pinky mouse every other day, wont touch anything else which is abit annoying!


Id personally change that, mice are high in fat and the reason it isnt eating anything else is because its addicted to the mice.  thought id point that out


----------



## vixid (Aug 25, 2008)

yea i bought him and that was his diet, tried to ween him off on wax worms and big crickets but nothing at all, just burrowed deeper into his mud!


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

try him on morio worms and earthworms mine loves earth worms but then again i think if i put a cheese sandwich in front of him he would eat it lol!!:lol2:


----------



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies! I guess i'll just let him eat away until he's bigger then :lol:

He's absolutely loving earthworms, polished off a tub in a week!

Also, while on the subject of mice, is it necessary for adults to eat them, or rather, something that would be frequent for them in the wild?

Thanks again : victory:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Dan27 said:


> Thanks for all the replies! I guess i'll just let him eat away until he's bigger then :lol:
> 
> He's absolutely loving earthworms, polished off a tub in a week!
> 
> ...


nope ...:2thumb:: victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Mice, especially pinkies, are really high in lipid fats- which are bad for frogs. The odd mouse once in a while won't do any harm, but too many can cause liver disease and even blindness, caused by a build-up of the fats behind the eyes. Frogs can get addicted to them; the best bet is 'tough love'- stop with the mice, and keep offering more 'healthy' food until the frog takes it- they can go for weeks without eating if necessary, so don't worry. And yes, you can overfeed them- a growing frog with a healthy appetite is one thing, a grossly fat frog is another, and quite easy to spot- even though horned frogs are not exactly 'size zero' in any case!


----------



## Dan27 (May 10, 2009)

Well, this is how he looked as of yesterday, does he look a good weight? :whistling2:



























(The water looks dirtier than it is! :lol: )


----------



## lovespids (May 10, 2010)

How big is he now?


----------



## Dicky21 (Jul 11, 2008)

he looks good to me.. cant wait to get mine


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd say he looks fine.


----------

